# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Ik wil droog gespierd worden,maar hoe?

## thl1991

Hooi ik ben een jongen van 20 jaar,
ik ben 1,75 weeg 90 kilo.
als ik geen kleren aan heb zie ik er dik uit.
maar als ik kleren aan heb zie ik er niet zo dik uit.
ze zeggen dat als je dik ben en gaat traine wordt eerder gespierd dan als je dun bent.
maar hoe wordt ik droog gespierd?
waar moet ik aanhouden kwa eten en wat moet ik precies doen?
heeft iemand advies voor mij?

----------


## zimonzlot

Misschien een beetje mosterd na de maaltijd, maar ik zal een poging wagen.

Laat een ding duidelijk zijn. Vet kun je niet omzetten in spieren. Ofwel dikke mensen worden niet eerder gespierd.

Als je droog gespierd wilt worden dan zal je eerst spiermassa moeten kweken en vervolgens het accent moeten leggen op duurtraining en je voeding moeten aanpassen.

Wellicht heb je wat aan het volgende artikel: http://www.optimaalsporten.nl/thuis-...verbranden.asp

----------


## femkeblokhuis

Vet en spieren zijn inderdaad 2 verschillende dingen. Zorg ervoor dat je je vet langzaam aan verliest en dat je je bezig houdt met krachttraining...

----------


## dotito

> Hooi ik ben een jongen van 20 jaar,
> ik ben 1,75 weeg 90 kilo.
> als ik geen kleren aan heb zie ik er dik uit.
> maar als ik kleren aan heb zie ik er niet zo dik uit.
> ze zeggen dat als je dik ben en gaat traine wordt eerder gespierd dan als je dun bent.
> maar hoe wordt ik droog gespierd?
> waar moet ik aanhouden kwa eten en wat moet ik precies doen?
> heeft iemand advies voor mij?


 Je moet anders maar een kijken in MC forum, daar heb ik een tijd geleden een hele inhoud geschreven voor iemand.

----------


## Atleet

TS ikzou daar voor naar andere fora gaan zoal DUTCHBODYBUILDING, muslceboard, body en fitness enzv.

Wat jij wil dat kan gewoon alleen zal je heel veel andacht aan voeding moeten gaan besteden, verder moet je in een aantal maand tijd geen dikke wonderen verwachten. 
Bodybuiling moet echt je hobby worden en dan kun je er helemaal voor gaan zo ver je wilt.

----------

